# What are some good apologetics sites



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 27, 2011)

I had a friend ask me for some apologetics recommendations and I must admit that I have never much paid attention to apologetics. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Reformed Theology from R.C. Sproul: Ligonier Ministries


----------



## Skyler (Mar 27, 2011)

Ooh, pick me!

The Narrow Mind's back episodes should be available for free download from their archive, I think. Gene covered a lot of both apologetics and general theology: Unchained Radio

Also, I understand the Dividing Line is a good podcast on apologetics: Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White


----------



## Berean (Mar 27, 2011)

CARM - Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 27, 2011)

bethinking.org
Welcome to Ravi Zacharias International Ministries


----------



## sastark (Mar 28, 2011)

Apologetics.com - Christopher Neiswonger and Lindsay Brooks are great, reformed thinkers!


----------



## Nebrexan (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are all my Apologetics bookmarks. Some may not be that great because I sometimes bookmark sites intending to look at them more closely later but never do.

---

The Apologetics Group | Home

Christian Answers® Network

Reasoning from the Scriptures Ministries

Home | Saints Alive in Jesus

Answering Islam, A Christian-Muslim Dialog and Apologetic

Homepage

Apologetics Resource Center (ARC) - Birmingham, AL

bethinking.org

CARM - Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry

Challenge Ministries HOME page

A Christian Thinktank

Welcome to The Come Reason Web Site - Come Reason Ministries

The Creation Science FAQ Version=3.5.0

How can you lead Masons away from the Masonic Lodge?

Eric Barger & Take A Stand! Ministries

Recovery from Mormonism - the Mormon Church

Frontline Ministries - Christian Worldview Training in Bible, Theology, Apologetics, & Ethics.

Give Me An Answer

Graham Apologetics: Christian Philosophy, Theology and Apologetics

Islam Review - Presented by The Pen vs. the Sword Featured Articles . . . Islam: the Facade, the Facts The rosy picture some Muslims are painting about their religion, and the truth they try to hide.

Trial of Jesus

The Investigator's Guide to The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints

MM Outreach Inc.

Dr. David Geisler welcomes you to the Meekness and Truth Ministries website!

Prophet of Doom - Islam's Terrorist Dogma in Muhammad's Own Words

Countercult Apologetics Journal

The Ross Institute Internet Archives for the Study of Destructive Cults, Controversial Groups and Movements

http://www.risenjesus.com/

Stand to Reason: Stand to Reason: Equipping Christian Ambassadors with Knowledge, Wisdom, and Character.

Tekton Education and Apologetics Ministries. James Patrick Holding. Tektonitron apologetics Encyclopedia. answering Bible difficulties and Bible contradictions

Welcome to Utah Christian Publications

Watchman Fellowship: A Christian Research and Apologetics Ministry

White Horse Inn

Christian Ministry to Mormons and Jehovah's Witnesses - witforjesus.org


----------



## Apologist4Him (Apr 12, 2011)

*Greg Bahnsen Articles*: Free Articles

*Cornelius Van Til related articles*: www.vantil.info

*Scott Oliphint*: Oliphint_Page

*Robert Morey*: Faith Defenders - Apologetics for the Next Reformation

*Michael Butler*: SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Michael Butler

*Ronald Nash*: Christian Apologetics | BiblicalTraining.org

Hope those help!


----------

